# Calling all Celiacs!



## suziquzie (Sep 29, 2008)

I make a mean corn chowder..... but I thicken it with flour. 
My boss is celiac (sorry, I don't know if that's how you say it)..... can I use cornstarch instead? I want to bring some to work and feel bad leaving her out, although she's used to it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 29, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I make a mean corn chowder..... but I thicken it with flour.
> My boss is celiac (sorry, I don't know if that's how you say it)..... can I use cornstarch instead? I want to bring some to work and feel bad leaving her out, although she's used to it.



Hi, Suzi. I don't have celiac disease (I don't think you say "is celiac"), but I have a friend who does. Corn is fine - here's a source: Celiac Disease


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks GG..... 
I hate being nosy to people......... I'd rather know what I'm getting into first.  
Now I know what to bring for treats!


----------



## simplicity (Sep 29, 2008)

Suzi, I don't have celiac disease either but I prepared lunch a few times for one who did.  The flour, if it's wheat-flour, should be off-limits to her.  I never made my friend soup so I don't know what she used as thickener.

I don't think you're nosy to ask her.  It's thoughtful of you to think of her.

Good luck.


----------



## Claire (Sep 30, 2008)

Please ask first!  But I've found instant mashed potatoes work as a soup thickener for some people.  Also (the flakes, not the buds) work as a breading for snitzels, fish, etc.  BUT ASK FIRST.  I'm no nutritionist.


----------



## Bilby (Sep 30, 2008)

rice flour is another alternative Suzi


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 30, 2008)

Just puree some of the potatoes in the chowder to thicken the chowder.


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 30, 2008)

i make a mean corn chowder too, but I never add any thickener to the soup.  I'm  with Andy's idea on this.  I use my own home canned potatoes and they come with their own potato sludge.  No need to add any thickener at all.  I make about 2 gallons of soup at a time and use 3 to 4 quarts of canned potatoes.  The next day, the soup is very solid and I need to add more milk when reheating.  I'm making a corn chowder this week..


----------



## CeliacFamilyCook (Dec 27, 2008)

I would ask first, your boss will really appreciate it.  Most people with Celiac Disease are often left out and appreciate any attempts that anyone makes to accommodate them.  However, many people with CD are susceptible to food related allergies.  For instance I have an IgA antibody deficiency which is what causes my sensitivity to gluten and causes food allergies (not all people with CD have this though). I myself am lucky that I can eat rice, corn, and other alternative flours, but I know others who can't.


----------



## B'sgirl (Dec 29, 2008)

I know I'm pretty late on this, but in case anyone else is looking. You can thicken with corn starch potato starch, rice flour, bean flours, tapioca starch (but that can make it a little stringy, like frozen okra tends to be), millet flour, corn flour, potato flour--there are quite a few options.


----------

